# Hello all



## Yaagil (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello,

this Is Yaacov, I'm a Krav Maga Instructor.

I'm on these forums to discuss with other "martial artists" about KM and the future of KM.

Till later!


----------



## jkembry (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome! I just finished watching the Fight Quest episode on KM. An intense art!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yaagil said:


> Hello,
> 
> this Is Yaacov, I'm a Krav Maga Instructor.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome looking forward to what you have to say.


----------



## morph4me (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello Yaacov, welcome to MT


----------



## stickarts (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## Drac (Jul 10, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Kacey (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## bowser666 (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy your stay !


----------



## Yaagil (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow, talkin' about a warm welcome... thanks! I hope to contribute some interesting points of view on Krav Maga.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## LanJie (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------

